# My kittens ear,bald patches and dry spots



## Mom2BoscoNHalo (Oct 26, 2012)

Noticed my kittens ear this morning is patchy, very small bald spots and in front there are small brown crusty spots. He doesn't seems to scratch them much or act like they bother him and he let's me touch it so it doesn't seem send over either... Any ideas?





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom2BoscoNHalo (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I had a cat that all of a sudden got these. I did my research and I cant remember what exactly I thought it was but the vet gave her Tetracyclin I think and it cleared up. Never saw it again.... Never did figure out what it could have been.


----------



## Mom2BoscoNHalo (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm! Thanks! I was told its probably ringworm. Getting meds for him later today.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I remember now. It was ringworm or a bacterial infection I thought. My vet couldnt even tell me what it was. I was the one who suggested tetra cyclin and she just agreed with me... :/ Never went back to her... haha


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a cat that had something similar. The vet diagnosed it as ringworm. She gave him something ad cleared up. She would get it again if she got stressed.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like how ringworm presents itself on a cat.

You can get the creams for people (usually marketed for athletes foot) and it should do the job as well as anything the vet gives, just much cheaper.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Admittedly, I am more used to how ringworm presents in cows but I don't think you can take it completely as read that this is what it is so I would check it out with a vet. In case it is ringworm, please bear in mind that it does cross species fairly easily.


----------

